# Information on carving.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

It can be hard to find one source that offers a good variety information on carving when you are getting started. There is a free and good resource for information about woodcarving on the Woodcarvers Illustrated Home page, click on "How To". It includes multiple sections. 
"Materials and Tools", this includes hand tools, power carving burrs, measuring tools, sharpening and safety. 
Patterns & Projects, this with written and video how to tutorial. When you open it there will also be seasonal projects off to the right. Clicking just on (project & patterns) will take you to 17 pages of these tutorials. Fallowing projects and patterns you will see techniques. 
"Techniques "has 5 pages of written and video tutorials on subjects such as taking photos of you work, making patterns, painting your carvings. Carving hair, mouths, ears, noses. Band saw, cutting out basic shapes and more. 
"Shop Tips" offers 3 pages of information on tool, Jigs, tool holders and more.
"Videos has 13 pages of how-to videos. 
http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks CV3 - Beginning carvers have so many resources available, it should be easy. Those of us who started carving in pre-internet days had to learn much of it by trial & error. I was given a single book in 1947 on "Woodcarving and Whittling," a reprint from Popular Science magazine. I'm still carving. This was my first relief: (1949)


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

deleted duplicate


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> deleted duplicate
> 
> - Phil32


??


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the links. am looking at doing some relief carving and painting for a sign. Its actually hard to find good instructions for this.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, I am just beginning my power carving journey.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Mry May is probably the preeminent carver in the country today. It not the preeminent, then at least the most famous. She teaches seminars and conducts workshops all over the country. I was fortunate enought to spend a week with her in her shop several years ago and found her to be an excellent teacher. She has a lot of material online; some of it is free and some is for pay, but the pay courses are reasonably priced. I can't recommend her enough. See: https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

> Thanks for the links. am looking at doing some relief carving and painting for a sign. Its actually hard to find good instructions for this.
> 
> - SMP


@SMP One of the best places for relief carving instructions is L.S. Irish at https://lsirish.com She has not only instructions but a large number of patterns, some of which are free.

Claude


----------

